# Help: How to ship Electric Bicycle from Japan to Canada



## Jpnexpat1

Hello Everyone,

I have a Panasonic Gyutto Electric Bicycle and I would like to have it shipped from Japan to Canada. The company I am working (Nippon Express) says that there is a Japan and Canada Customs rule that Electric Bicycles cannot be shipped even if the battery is removed. Has anyone had this issue before? Is it possible to have the electric bicycle shipped from Japan to Canada? What about the battery? Is it recommended to ship the battery separately or purchase another battery in Canada (Is there an equivalent one available here)? Sorry for so many questions, I would appreciate any information that you all can provide.

Thank you in advance.


----------

